# Perfect Tim Tam weather!



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Okay, so any weather is tim tam weather :wink: 

But winter is starting to arrive here, the nights and mornings are getting chilly, and there is nothing like hot chocolate drunk through a tim tam to warm you up from the inside ... YUM!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I was wondering what "season" you are in now. Just when it's finally starting to warm up here it get cooler there, got it! Do you have actual winter there (with cold, snow, etc.)?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

That is SOOOOO not nice - I love Tim Tams and are now out - aghhhhhhhh!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

OK......so excuse my ignorance, but what is a Tim Tam :shrug: !


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Me to whats that? :shrug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Ditto? :shrug: LOL


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Glad to know I am not the only one that has no clue :shrug:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tim_tams

I think they look awesome. Hey Keren, can we still trade a shipload of Tim Tams for a shipload of Pop Tarts? :shades:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I was introduced to TimTams through Piccalo - as we traded some stuff over the holidays - and OHHHHH man are they good!!!

They are almost like a wafer cookie that is covered in chocolate - and there are different kinds. There was one with a strawberry filling - mmmmmm


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Gosh ..........that sounds so yummy.........


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

YUM YUM


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Here's a site where us mercans can buy em

http://www.about-australia-shop.com/timtams.htm

:drool: they sound great


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Where do we get those in the US??


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

click the link in my last post


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

mmm timtams :greengrin:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Di said:


> I was wondering what "season" you are in now. Just when it's finally starting to warm up here it get cooler there, got it! Do you have actual winter there (with cold, snow, etc.)?


We are in autumn (fall)

We have a pretty defined winter in our area, gets rather chilly but no snow. We get most of our annual rainfall over winter, so our winter is (hopefully!) cold and wet.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Aww.........the birds are chirping, the trees and flowers are blooming. baby goats, lambs, and calves are bouncing all over the place :rose: :sun:  ........., it sure is nice to have springtime here . Those Tim Tams sounds yummy......almost makes me wish we had some here-although it is probably best that we dont since i'd probably eat a bunch of them. :drool:


----------

